# Best tamper for Gaggia Classic - 58.8 ??



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys

I might look at getting a new tamper. I have two 58mm ones, which are both slightly loose in the basket. Am I correct in thinking that the Gaggia baskets accept a 58.8mm as a tighter fit !?

If that's the case, where would I get a 58.8mm from, and what options do I have regarding make/cost etc..?

Cheers all









Bri...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Not heard of any tamper as large as 58.8mm.

Torr TI 58.55mm will give a nice tight fit in VST baskets.

Pergtamp plus a couple of others are available > 58.4mm


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Wouldn't it be cheaper to get a stock 14g basket? My 58mm tamper fits one of those sold by BB perfectly. I don't think Gaggia stock baskets - apart from the pressurised ones - are any different. Just in case, have you measured the diameter of your tamper? Some say the tamper is 58mm where in reality they actually measure 57mm.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Good point. Not actually measured my tampers !? .....will do that!

Regards size..I might be thinking of 58.8 wrong. I'm trying to remember what was suggested to me a couple of years ago when I started using the new non-pressurised baskets (Hell of a lot of coffee gone through my brain since then!)

To be truthful,I just fancy a new tamper, but a slightly tighter fitting one.

Right.....off for a coffee, and to measure my tampers! ;-)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

gaggie standard will need a 58.4 for a good fit, torr make a 58.8 but it is specific to the IMS baskets and will be too tight for a standard basket or a VST. The Perg tamp is 58.55


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Best I can tell on my tamoers they're a fraction less than 58. I reckon 58.4 should close the gap nicely.

Right! Where do i get my new 58.4/5 then !? ;-)









Bri...


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Lol....cheaper than a Perg ! Haha ;-)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

omegabri said:


> Right! Where do i get my new 58.4/5 then !? ;-)


In a word.. @coffeechap


----------



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

So... @coffeechap... How can we get one of these tampers....?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll pm you


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Looking forward to getting my new Torr Goldfinger tamper!









Cheers @coffeechap !!

Bri...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

interesting thread, I also have the same question


----------

